# Just a Thought



## sammajamma (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm watching Hitchcock's "Vertigo" and just noticed strong similarities with de Palmas movie "Body Double."

Comments plee-uz.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 15, 2013)

I taped Vertigo today and will watch for the similarities.  Interesting..


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Katybug-

Yes, do.

Both male leads suffer from phobias.

When James Stewart first starts following Kim Novak, it's like "Body Double", when Gregg Wasson is following Deborah "Something" through the mall, right down to the music.

Both women are vulnerable and in danger.

There are open graves in both films that play off the heroes' phobias.

I'm not saying that BD is a remake of 
V, more of an homage.

I may be off base, but I don't think so.

Lemme know what you think.

Sammajamma


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 15, 2013)

_Kim Novak was my favourite actress, beautiful too_   :hair:


----------



## Katybug (Sep 16, 2013)

*Samma*, you were spot on.  I saw Vertigo when it first came out, but it was almost like a new movie to me last night and your comparisons were excellent.  The influence of Body Double was definitely there.


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 16, 2013)

KatyB-

Good.  Glad I wasn't seeing things.  With these glasses, you never know.

My sister lives in Charlotte.  'Bout 5'5"...Brown hair and eyes...medium build?


----------



## Katybug (Sep 16, 2013)

What part of Charlotte does she live in?  I'm in Myers Park, very close to mid-town.  Have you ever visited?  You would love it, old southern charm with oak trees lining many of the streets and friendly people, tho most are transplants.  Rarely ever meet anyone born here.  I've been here 40 years and think I've met maybe 25/total native Charlotteans.


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, I've visited a few times.  Have been downtown.  Really nice.

I don't know what part of town she lives in, but she lives on Brushwood Dr.

Her adult daughter and one adult son live in Charlotte as well.

Charlotteans?

Where are you from originally?

When her significant other was alive they often went to Puckett's Equipment.  In fact her S.O. ran the open mic nights there and her son plays guitar with a band there.

She's coming here to see me in a couple of weeks and I'll tighten up the part of town she lives in.

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 16, 2013)

Just found out, she lives in The University Area and she said Myers Park is pretty ritzy.  OOOOOOH?


----------



## Katybug (Sep 17, 2013)

sammajamma said:


> Just found out, she lives in The University Area and she said Myers Park is pretty ritzy.  OOOOOOH?



*I did MapQuest and found she lives in the northeast section, very near the University where my son-in-law graduated.  It's a long drive from my place, so I'm not familiar with Puckett's Equipment and have only been to IKEA once (which everyone else raves over,) but it's like going to another city -- it's that far, but still a part of Charlotte. Happy to hear she's coming for a visit and I know you two will have great fun catching up.

I have a 2 bedroom condo here, not like the gazillion dollar homes that surround me.  This building was done back in the 60's, but the condos have been renovated fairly recently.  The exterior of white brick could use some paint, but the neighborhood is exceptionally pretty. 

I moved here with my 2 daughters from Statesville, 40 miles north (going near the direction of you sister's home).  We've been here over 40 years and watched the city grow by leaps and bounds due to the banking industry...Bank of America and Wachovia/Wells Fargo which both started out here as hometown banks.  Now they're all over the world...and that's brought tens of thousands of people per year here and it's bigger than I want it to be. 

If you ever come visit her, let's get together for coffee.  That would be nice!  And in the meantime, have a wonderful visit with your sister.
*


----------

